# any1 else cutting down ?



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I used to love buying more and more stuff but ive now cut down to what i need/like and keeping 1 product only for each stage. i think ive found my go to products and sold on stuff that were just making up space. Alot emptier now but ill just replace things now when ive ran out 

Snow foam - autoglym
Bug remove - autoglanz bug remover
shampoo - autoglanze bubbliscious

wax
fusso
meguiars fast fax

quick detailer
beadmaker

windows
af glass polish
nilglass cleaner

trim/engine
303 arespace
meg engine degreaser

tyres
billbery wheel cleaner
fusso wheel darkner/ black vs black (yet to try)
autobrite print of darknesss


drying
gyeon towel
air blower

polish/glazes
srp
ez creme glaze

and thats it 


i used to have so much and now happy to have found my range that ill stick with rather than collecting and taking years to use up.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

I could do that very easily by deleting my account on DW 😂😂


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I have gradually selected my go-to’s and racking those up in 5L versions but I still have a stockpile of spares that I am working through.

Certainly a few Ill judged purchases on the shelves though :lol:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Problem is using up all of those products that I have decided are no longer needed.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yep down too two brands now from Many.Otherwise you just end up with lots of unused products sitting there


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I’ve cut done massively from some years back, like you say you start to know your go to items. I’m now working though the the shelves full of stuff, some I really wish I didn’t have, as simply dispute the hype not that great.

Only good things means I ha want spent much on detailing other than snow foam and a hose gun in last six months.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

packard said:


> I've cut done massively from some years back, like you say you start to know your go to items. I'm now working though the the shelves full of stuff, some I really wish I didn't have, as simply dispute the hype not that great.


It's like everything in life, cutting through the hype to reality can be pretty difficult. Cameras, bikes, or indeed any hobby where there is non-standardised kit and there will be hype, particularly in a social media driven world. In reality your ability to find something that suits you is key, and remembering that many people will spend a lot of money and then say 'this is the best thing ever' precisely because they've spent so much money on their new nice smelling product.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I literally have a tenth of what I used to have, got my favourites for each specific job and when they running low I either get the same or try something else,no don't bultlk buy anymore


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm working my way through what I have that I can use to reduce my collection. Using multiple items reminds you how good some of them are. Will have to sell some Waxes, I'll never use half of them 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've given up buying any new products, I'll be using all the stuff I already have, that should take me to the grave!!  I feel pretty bad sometimes thinking of all those detailing companies I kept going and affording to go on exotic holidays, "that's what my bank manager says" :lol:


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Same for me, now starting to use up the unwanted stuff, fortunately both daughters cars are available as they aren't fussy so long as I'm doing it.


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

I no longer buy products just for the hell of it. I have products I feel work, and look good so won't be deviating from these until I am down to just one shelf and not the current 5 I have. We all have our go to products but lockdown has taught me to use up what I have rather than trying to buy the next best thing. Also, the space would be nice (my wife added the last line)


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Only made this comment yesterday? 
Anyway, "Forums have a lot to do with this". When happy with a product that works, 5ltr is a big saving. On favourites the 10ltr or 10Kg even better if it works for me. 
Having the urge to trial something is interesting and keeps you going, but taking he bait on the newest latest and greatest is a bigger risk than it deserves to be given. OMHO of course. :thumb:


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I did the same a year ago and kept my favourite products for each stage. When they get low, I will check the latest thoughts on here and change if there is enough support.

I still have not tried ceramic so that could be my only new product, especially for the wheels (hate cleaning the bloody wheels!).


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I just cant do it, I survive for about 2 weeks, then I go bananas.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

ive been doing this for ages (cutting down) so much so i lost my love of cleaning the car (missus was happy).

I went bulk, for everything, got the job done but it never felt special. (like vacuuming the house) felt like a chore.


So, i bought some fancy products, didnt get on with any of them and now gone back to my old Meguirs range like i did when i first started 'detailing'

The car looks better than it has in ages, Im content ive got the best products, it still feels special as the products have a bit of bling and smell to them (opposed to bulk this bulk that 10 litres ) and its actually nicer to use these products (albeit more expensive).

Wax, ive settled back to NXT 2.0 - it is perfect for daily drivers with scratches you'll never buff off. Hides them, better than any suggestions i got (and bought).
Ultimate polish, its also a glaze, again great for the big daily and looks dripping wet, always gets comments.
Ultimate compound is unbeatable for usability and finish
Ive still got 2 litres of SRP to use up, but its the white dust that annoys me about using it so unsure where ill use it (missus car maybe, but its got good paint and fusso on it) - again great filling for scratches, one reason its still here.

Only thing I might try in winter is some Ult Paste wax as ive never tried it but its always top dog on reviews, but the megs M21 is doing nice out there repelling and looking good, my eyes dont get drawn to scratches. The Sonax i had was great but it lit up my scratches, might experiment with some srp on the scratches before the sonax is applied, before i buy the ultimate as I have a brand new tub!

I do now have a shelf of bilt hamber and sonax stuff i need to use up.

Spray wax ive gone Megs quik wax as ive not been pleased with the others i tried, mainly again the scratches showing up, quik waxes hides them further, easy to use and makes the paint slippery to touch.

door shuts im using Dodo Basics of bling because its the cheapest, good smelling cleaner wax spray i can find.

APC never went away, always a favourite, im using carplan at the minute but once its gone (2 years?!) ill buy more megs APC.

Wheels, KKK devils juice blew all the others out the water so its staying,5:1 is not too harsh. Got some weak pee for in between treatments...

so yeah, settled on these and dont see any point frying my brain with other brands, if it works, do it. My braing a few months ago was comparing all products and wondering why im not getting the results i did when i started out! I guess I already bought the best products for me at the start!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

With three cars each wearing different LSPs its a little difficult to cut down, but as products get used up i will be rationalising (in fact i gave a few old bottles of potions to a neighbour not too long ago; he was pleased and as I probably wasn't going to use them again it was nice to clear some clutter lol! ).


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

mr.t said:


> I used to love buying more and more stuff but ive now cut down to what i need/like and keeping 1 product only for each stage. i think ive found my go to products and sold on stuff that were just making up space. Alot emptier now but ill just replace things now when ive ran out
> 
> Snow foam - autoglym
> Bug remove - autoglanz bug remover
> ...


Are, but are you absolutely sure???

Are you going to stick with fusso with the new recipe and megs fast wax - try tac shinee wax, beadmaker is very average IMO, try can coat, have you tried AW Vision?, I'd swap the bilberry for brakebuster.

I cant imagine ever being satisfied with any product. Always onwards and hopefully upwards for me.
:lol:


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Glass - HG all day... if its good enough to clean 300 hotel rooms in a day, its good enough for me!

And it bloody works great! £3... then use the bottle when youre done becuase I guarantee its better than any sprayer you have already



Shampoo... Meguirs NXT, its the only thing the missus went "wow, this is soo good isnt it? smells amazing!"


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I keep buying things. Not spending much on drink etc so detailing products are my little treat

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Apart from essential stuff now I cant see me buying more. I've definitely added things mostly on sale over lockdown, I've more than enough to play around with for a while yet. 

My biggest issue is LSPs and playing about with them. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Apart from essential stuff now I cant see me buying more. I've definitely added things mostly on sale over lockdown, I've more than enough to play around with for a while yet.
> 
> My biggest issue is LSPs and playing about with them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


I know the feeling 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My 'issue' is with car shampoo's 
Just can't help myself :lol:

But I must try harder :wall:

Oh & to answer the Op's original question - yes, I think ... :lol:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I have more than enough to last a couple of lifetimes and like most I have my go to products so I decided to use up my spares when doing others cars.
A good example was I had a good friend staying recently who hadn’t washed his car in about a year. We cracked open a beer and tackled his car together with me using nothing but old Autoglym products including sealing with EGP. The finish was amazing and I got a lot of enjoyment using old products and reminding myself how good they are. 
Hopefully I won’t be off buying the latest great thing but if history is anything to go by then I’m sure I’ll be receiving a delivery soon.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I try...………...but usually fail...……...


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not too bad, I mainly just replace what's gone but while I was shielding I bought (from the for sale section I might add ) six small pots of Wax Planet wax and three 500ml bottles from Detailed Online and that was to replace current products as I had no snow foam, no paste wax or spray Sealant. I also bought BH Atom-Mac as the car was stood for so long and I didn't want the discs rusting !

I usually only try something new if a current product is running out, if it hadn't been for the fact I was shielding for so long I wouldn't have bought the waxes or the Atom-Mac.

I now only have one of most products and my intent is to refine it until I don't have two or three of anything anymore, I have a few products I've bought but haven't really been for me so I'll whittle them down over time.

At least that's what I tell myself :lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Buy very little these days, always replace M&K Pure though.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

NorthantsPete said:


> Glass - HG all day... if its good enough to clean 300 hotel rooms in a day, its good enough for me!


What is HG please? TIA.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes.

Back in the day, I had loads of products - many of which did the same job, but perhaps had a subtly different scent. I don't mind, I enjoyed trying new things and we all have our things we enjoy. Being diagnosed with ASD at 35 years old made a lot of tings clear for me... clearly I like to collect things, and detailing products were it for me.

However, with life going in a different direction and time not being there for detailing, I found myself just using up my collection and not buying any more.. I didn't need to.

Unlikely I'll ever go back to have loads of products again, but rather my chosen few that I get on with and the odd one here and there to try something new for fun  Remember, technique and learning a product is more important than simply the product itself... there are no silver bullets in detailing, otherwise we'd all simply buy that one product... instead it is choosing from many great products and learning how to get the best from them and therein lies the enjoyment :thumb:


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Andy from Sandy said:


> What is HG please? TIA.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/HG-streak-free-cleaner-removes-quickly/dp/B000IU3W7K


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

When I first signed up to DW many years ago and got into detailing, I went through a phase of buying and trying nearly everything. Always had to have the next big thing but I soon realised this was a false economy.

I now stick to products that I like; not only at the price point and performance point I expect but I also know what I'm getting and how long it takes to do the cars. That means that the cabinet is not as full as it used to be.


----------

